# Envy note



## ProfessorKenpo (Jan 3, 2003)

Just to make alot of you northerners green with envy, So. Cal. reported temps in the 80's today and will set record highs next week.    I'm still working in shorts  LOL.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 3, 2003)

All I can tell you is it was a high of 19 here. It snowed yesterday and today. The s*** froze from last night when it rained for a brief period. Visibility was next to none this morning. :shrug:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 3, 2003)

Well we're in the 70's, but lows at night are in the 40's, which
is VERY cold to us down here.   I was telling Jill666 this is the time
of  year for us to brag.  It'll be scorching before too long!  

Of course those California kenpoists like Clyde get to brag 
all year long!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 3, 2003)

23 Farenheit, -5 Cellcius.  30 centimetres of snow (that's nearly a foot) in the last 24 hours in parts of Ontario with more coming or even better yet freezing rain for some area. 

THANK YOU MOTHER NATURE.  :wah:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *23 Farenheit, -5 Cellcius.  30 centimetres of snow (that's nearly a foot) in the last 24 hours in parts of Ontario with more coming or even better yet freezing rain for some area.
> 
> THANK YOU MOTHER NATURE.  :wah: *



I bet the scenery is amazing though!


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Just to make alot of you northerners green with envy, So. Cal. reported temps in the 80's today and will set record highs next week.    I'm still working in shorts  LOL.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



Oh, I don't know. We're pretty alright here in Texas, and not only that, I'm still on vacation!


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *All I can tell you is it was a high of 19 here. It snowed yesterday and today. The s*** froze from last night when it rained for a brief period. Visibility was next to none this morning. :shrug: *



Go do your forms out in the snow!


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *23 Farenheit, -5 Cellcius.  30 centimetres of snow (that's nearly a foot) in the last 24 hours in parts of Ontario with more coming or even better yet freezing rain for some area.
> 
> THANK YOU MOTHER NATURE.  :wah: *



Send some snow over here, please. It hasn't snow yet this winter and we have 11º Celsius, sunny and windy day.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Well we're in the 70's, but lows at night are in the 40's, which
> is VERY cold to us down here.   I was telling Jill666 this is the time
> of  year for us to brag.  It'll be scorching before too long!
> ...



I actually live up in the mountains North of LA and there's a ski resort about 10 miles from my house and I've already had snow here.    I just figured we're getting in the four seasons in the middle of winter LOL.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Go do your forms out in the snow! *




:barf:  You know I hate even to go out into the snow. I'm not a cold weather person. It's hard to shovel the drive when your falling on your ****.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:barf:  You know I hate even to go out into the snow. I'm not a cold weather person. It's hard to shovel the drive when your falling on your ****. *



Me to, that's why I left North Texas, and moved south to this awful humididty, and hurricanes. Can't stand it!


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Just to make alot of you northerners green with envy, So. Cal. reported temps in the 80's today and will set record highs next week.    I'm still working in shorts  LOL.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...


 \

It makes the midwesterners envious too.  Although the weather has been generally warm for this time of year the last week or so, it is still cold.  I have been basically hibernating all weekend.


----------



## Elfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Ha we got a foot of snow! Beat that you cracy Californians.


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 4, 2003)

Except that snow fell on top of sludge- every shovelful seemed to weigh a TON. I'm still thawing out after spending almost 3 hours shoveling the sidewalks, driveway, and our parking lot spaces. 

This is a six-apartment house and where the **** everyone else goes when it's time to shovel, I'd love to know. :flammad: 

Of course, I'll be holding down the bar at Jake's tonight while all my neighbers come home to their ice-bound half of the lot and if there's any justice, they'll fall flat on their lazy butts.

Payback's a ***** and so am I.


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 4, 2003)

BTW, I find a good thrust kick to the door panels will break up some of that ice so you can get the car doors open (silly me, I had left my ice scraper inside the car- yup, the blonde hair is natural)


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Except that snow fell on top of sludge- every shovelful seemed to weigh a TON. I'm still thawing out after spending almost 3 hours shoveling the sidewalks, driveway, and our parking lot spaces. *



It's a good work out for your arms too, this time outdoors.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jan 4, 2003)

Sucks to be Clyde!!!!  Missing all the fun of shoveling snow!!! :lol:

Hey Clyde! Gimme a yell in the Net Meeting Thingy!  I promise to leave the camera off so I don't break your screen!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dan


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *Sucks to be Clyde!!!!  Missing all the fun of shoveling snow!!! :lol:
> 
> Hey Clyde! Gimme a yell in the Net Meeting Thingy!  I promise to leave the camera off so I don't break your screen!  :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...



Hey, I had to get about 3 inches off my car a couple of weeks ago so there NMMMMMMMNNNN, the whole snow thing lasted half a day and it was gone, completely gone.    Shoot me an email with your phone number again cuz my dumb *** lost it.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Hey, I had to get about 3 inches off my car a couple of weeks ago so there NMMMMMMMNNNN, the whole snow thing lasted half a day and it was gone, completely gone.    Shoot me an email with your phone number again cuz my dumb *** lost it.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



Do you still have my number clyde?


----------



## Les (Jan 5, 2003)

It's snowing here in England too.

Makes a change from the rain though.

Les


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 5, 2003)

I HATE SNOW!!!


----------



## Les (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *I HATE SNOW!!! *




No Rob,

Snow is great!

You just can't beat sitting by the fire, a glass of Brandy in one hand and some chocolate in the other, watching the snow through the window.

Les


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> *No Rob,
> 
> Snow is great!
> ...



Just don't eat the "Yellow Snow!"


----------



## Les (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Just don't eat the "Yellow Snow!" *




And......

Before you go out there catching snowflakes on your tongue make sure ALL the birds have flown south for the winter.

Les


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 5, 2003)

I *Still*  hate SNOW!!!   I shovel it at home to get the car out, I shovel the walks so no one falls so I don't get sued.  I have to shovel the snow around the warehouse at work.  I hate snow, it is cold and wet, if I want cold and wet I'll eat my Mother - In - Laws Scrambled Eggs, no wonder my wife is a horrible cook she doesn't know what good food is.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *I HATE SNOW!!! *



Yes, it is quite pleasant living in nice, sunny So. Cal. Unfortunately, while a large section of North America is freezing its *** off, we're expecting a high of 83 degrees today in these parts. I think I'll take a ride down to the beach and hang out...


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 5, 2003)

Jeez Rob, lots of material there hmmm... who'll start?


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 5, 2003)

After the 180 degree spin I executed on I95 this morning, I don't wanna hear about himm "hanging out" on the beach- BTW, isn't that illegal? Gou? 

Truly it has been awhile since I've had such an adrelaline surge. Maybe next time it's icy I shouldn't drive at 90 mph. 
:iws: 

Fortunately, I arrived safely at the dojo ten minutes later and magically forgot all about it one I walked onto the mat. Personally, it's a wonderous thing to be able to do, and blow off all the small stuff.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Yes, it is quite pleasant living in nice, sunny So. Cal. Unfortunately, while a large section of North America is freezing its *** off, we're expecting a high of 83 degrees today in these parts. I think I'll take a ride down to the beach and hang out... *



Rub it in why don't 'ya.


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 6, 2003)

You know, there have been two more snowfalls here since this thread started. I got stuck at a 7/11 due to ice & steep driveway- some passing kid pushed me into the road without being asked. 

Nice when someone does that


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 7, 2003)

We've got the first snow this year, yehaaa    

Not that it has lasted much. It has all melted.


----------

